# wie bleibt man bei Wartung verfügbar?



## Killevipps (25. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Allerseits,
ich bin neu auf der Hoster Seite ;-)

Wir betreiben in einer Firmengruppe seit längeren die Webpräsenzen unserer Partner. Bisher auf angemieteten V-Servern in den USA. Nun haben wir die Gelegenheit bei einem Partner einen Server im RZ zu betreiben, müssen den dann aber auch vollständig selbst pflegen und ich bin bei der Suche nach einer Unterstürzung bei der Administration auf ISPC  gestoßen und sehr angetan von der Software. Linux-Admin- und Apache Grund- Kenntnisse sind vorhanden und ich arbeite mich gerade in die Materie ein. Ich werde hier wohl in nächster Zeit noch öfters Fragen.

Nun aber zu meinem Anliegen, 
etwas Sorgen bereitet mir bei der ganzen Sache für die E-Mails verantwortlich zu sein. Was passiert wenn der Server nach einem Update nicht mehr hochfährt und es Stunden dauert bis das Problem behoben ist? (hoffe mal es kommt nie dazu)
Ich hab zwar nicht vor HA oder lebenswichtige Applikationen zu betreiben aber bei E-Mail verstehen die meisten ja wenig Spaß. 
Wie sieht denn so euer Setup aus? Könnt ihr mir ein Paar Tipps geben worauf man alles achten sollte wenn man das erste Mal ein wenig Hostet?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten,
Gruß
Jan


----------



## Laubie (26. Feb. 2010)

Ich hatte schon mal bei nem Kumpel nen bisschen Platz auf seinem Server.
Den hatte er auch selber zusammengebaut und hatte in einem Frankfurter Rechenzentrum nur das Housing bezahlt.
Vorteil:
Ich hatte wirklich vollen root-Zugriff, also kein Monitoring durch den Server-Hoster - nix. Und es war für mich quasi umsonst 
Nachteil:
Alle Fehler dauerten immens lang! Immer wenn was am Server war, musste mein Kumpel die 40km nach Frankfurt fahren und persönlich am Server anpacken.
Alles andere wäre richtig teuer geworden. Hardwarefehler wurden auch immer erst gelöst, wenn das neue Teil verfügbar war. Da waren schon mal downtimes von 1-2 Tagen drin 

Jetzt bin ich bei OVH
Vorteil: Wenn etwas am Server ist, muss sich OVH drum kümmern. Unterschreiten sie dabei die uptime-angabe, so bekomme ich Geld zurück.
Es gibt ein Monitoring, was ich informiert, wenn was am Server grad nicht funzt und ich muss nicht ständig ein Auge auf den Server haben, ich kann per webinterface auch ein hardreboot durchführen ...
Nachteil: kostet n bissal mehr Geld (wobei sich das wahrscheinlich relativiert, wenn man fürs Housing auch GEld bezahlt)
Wenn ein kleiner Defekt vorliegt hat man es etwas schwer beim Kundendienst... (bei interesse erzähl ich mehr )

Mein Tipp also:
Wenn du die Wahl zw. Housing und Server-Mieten hast, würde ich dir fürs erste mal letzteres Empfehlen.
Dadurch verringern sich auch ausfälle beim E-Mail-Transfer.
sollte dein Server wirklich mal nicht erreichbar sein, die Mails, die zu dir kommen wollen, versuchen das bis zu 48 Stunden lang... also keine Angst 
Und nicht vergessen: Ordentliche Backups - am besten Täglich - machen!

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Killevipps (26. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Laubie,
danke für deine Empfehlungen. Ich stimme dir voll zu und ich würde eigenes Hosting auch nicht in Erwägung ziehen wenn ich mich auch noch ums Blech kümmern müsste. Unser Server ist eine Blade bei unserem Partner um den sich 24/7 gekümmert wird und der auch in sein Monitoring einbezogen ist. Wir (ich) währen nur für Betrieb zuständig. 

Mir gings ja aber auch, als ich das Thema angeschoben hab, genau darum Erfahrungen von Leuten einzusammeln die ihre ersten Schritte in dem Bereich lange hinter sich haben, um mir ein Bild davon machen zu können was für Fallen da draußen noch alles lauern an die man zuerst nicht so denkt. 

Unser Housing Partner hat mir nun vorgeschlagen als unterste Schicht ein ESXi aufzusetzen, da ich mich so vor Misskonfiguration durch Snapshots absichern kann und es möglich ist im ganz großen Fehlerfall das VM-Image (welches auf einem externen Storage liegt) auf einen seiner ESXer zu starten (mit Virtualisierung kennen wir uns auch gut aus).

Ich bin halt grad am überlegen wie man partielles HA ;-) implementieren könnte. Also alles nur sehr rohe Ideen, aber wenn ich nen ESXi hab, könnte ich ja einen Clone der VM erzeugen, in dem Clone könnte ich Updates etc, ausprobieren und wenn es funktioniert den Clone produktiv schalten (so kenne ich das mit Solaris Zonen) nur wie gehe ich mit den Veränderungen um die während meiner Arbeiten am Clone angefallen sind, wie merged man sowas oder ist das  vom Aufbau her schon eine zum Tode verurteilte Idee? Mir fehlt grad der Ansatz wo ich nachschauen soll, in welche Themen müsste man sich einarbeiten um etwas in die Richtung zu implementieren? Und wenn sowas irgendwie geht, geht es auch mit ISPC?

Ich freue mich auf eure Anregungen zum Thema
Gruß
Jan


----------



## Laubie (26. Feb. 2010)

Hi,

also ich kenn mich mit Virtualisierungen noch nicht so aus...
Bin seit etwa 2 Jahren in dem Geschäft und hab bis jetzt nur "echte" Server 

Zu Hause habe ich mir aber in einer VM genau das gleiche Setup installiert, womit ich immer teste.

Jetzt versteh ich grad nur nicht, was du meinst - also mit den Veränderungen während du am clone spielst.
Der Clone ist ja dafür da um zu schauen, ob ein update funzt.
Wenn es klappt, spielst du es beim produktivsystem ein und fertig 
Debian ist da so geschickt, dass es die Dienste erst neu startet, wenn alles fertig installiert ist. Du hast also Ausfälle von wenigen Sekunden (wenn überhaupt).

Meine Fehler zu beginn waren, dass ich viel zu überhastet reagiert habe und Angst vor updates hatte 

Wenn du dein debian mit aptitude schön aktuell hälst, kann softwareseitig nix schief gehen.

Grüße
Laubie

PS: Kommen bestimmt noch Meinungen von VM-Nutzern


----------



## Till (26. Feb. 2010)

Ich verwende in letzter Zeit mesitens folgendes setup: Alle meine Linux Server sind mit opnevz virtualisiert. Das verursacht nahezu keine Geschwindigkeitseinbußen, erlaubt aber ein super einfaches Backup des kompletten systems.

1) Server mit minimal (debian erstellen) und nur openvz drauf installieren.

http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-debian-lenny-amd64

2) Wie im obigen tutorial beschrieben, eine virtuelle maschine erstellen und dann darin ISPConfig 3 installieren:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3

3) Um Backups der VM zu erstellen, benutze ich das Tool "vzdump". Diese Backups kann man dann auf einem externen FTP Server sichern, den fast alle server hoster kostenlos mit zur Verfügung stellen. Alternativ kann man natürlich auch sowas wie die amazon storage services nehmen. Ein weitere Vorteil ist, bevor Du Updates in der VM einspielst, ziehst Du kurz ein Backup mit vzdum, geht was ganz schief, spielst Du es einfach zurück.

Ich erstelle immer nur Backups der VM's, denn auf dem Hauptserver ist nichts weiter drauf, das sich zu sichern lohnt. Ein minimal debain mit openvz umd die VM wieder starten zu können ist im Notfall in ca. 15 Minuten neu aufgesetzt, da lohnt sich Backup nicht wirklich.


----------



## Falcon37 (26. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich verwende in letzter Zeit mesitens folgendes setup: Alle meine Linux Server sind mit opnevz virtualisiert. Das verursacht nahezu keine Geschwindigkeitseinbußen, erlaubt aber ein super einfaches Backup des kompletten systems.
> 
> 1) Server mit minimal (debian erstellen) und nur openvz drauf installieren.
> 
> ...


Musst du dann alle vServer immer einzelt updaten (apt-get update & apt-get upgrade) ?


----------



## Till (26. Feb. 2010)

Ja. ich halte nicht so viel von auto updates mit cron-apt.


----------



## Killevipps (1. März 2010)

Danke euch für eure Beiträge. Wir werden jetzt mit ESXi als Unterbau arbeiten weil wir uns so ins Backup unseres Partners reinhängen können. Ich bin grad dabei mal eine Testumgebung aufzusetzen. 

dabei bin ich vorerst über zwei Dinge gestolpert.
1. wenn ich aus ISPC auf die Datenbank Administration klicke, dann leitet der mich von https://hosting.meinedomain.de:8080 auf https://hosting.meinedomain.de/phpmyadmin um, wo müsste ich ihm sagen das ich an der Stelle https://hosting.meinedomain.de:8080/phpmyadmin benötige? (von Hand eingegeben läuft alles)

2. ich mag squirrelmail mail ja irgendwie, aber meinen Kunden kann ich das nicht zumuten, die würden das als Rückschritt deuten. Ich habe deswegen mal Anleitungen zu roundcube überflogen. Es scheint mehrere Wege zu geben roundcube zu installieren. Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der beste wohl für roundcube ne extra Site zu machen und den da nach der Anleitung von roundcube(http://trac.roundcube.net/wiki/Howto_Install) rein zu installieren. 
Was muss ich einstellen damit der dann für alle Domains als z.B. webmail.domain.de oder domain.de/webmail funktioniert?

Vielen Dank für eure Anregungen
Gruß
Jan


----------



## Till (2. März 2010)

1) Das kann man ab ISPCOnfig 3.0.2 einstellen. Im Moment kannst Du nur eine entsprechende website anlegen und dort oder aber im default vhost eine Umleitung machen.

2) Du kannst jeden pop3 oder imap fähigen mailclient mit ispconfig verwenden. Ich würde Dir raten einfach eine website "webmail.deinedomain.de" zu erstellen und dort roundcube drin zu installieren.


----------



## Killevipps (2. März 2010)

hi Till, 
das mit den FatClients ist klar. Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal Testweise eine webmail.deinedomain.de angelegt, aber muss ich das für jede Domain einzeln machen? Oder wo muss ich was einstellen damit die selbe roundcube Installation auch für webmail.kund1.de funktioniert?

Dank dir & Gruß
Jan


----------



## Till (2. März 2010)

Zitat von Killevipps:


> hi Till,
> das mit den FatClients ist klar. Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal Testweise eine webmail.deinedomain.de angelegt, aber muss ich das für jede Domain einzeln machen? Oder wo muss ich was einstellen damit die selbe roundcube Installation auch für webmail.kund1.de funktioniert?


Das geht nicht so ohne weiteres. Deshalb nimmt man dafür ja auch die Domain des Webhosters, also Deine Domain und nicht eine Kundendomain.


----------



## Germanius (3. März 2010)

Mal eine Frage dazu: Wenn ich weitere Slaveserver dem Masterserver hinzufüge, müssen die Slaveserver dann alle den Mailverkehr über den Master abwickeln, damit auch alle Kunden, egal von welchem Server, Webmail nutzen können, was auf dem Master installiert ist?


----------



## Till (4. März 2010)

Slave-Mailserver wickeln Ihren Emailverkehr nicht über den master ab. Würde ja nicht viel Sinn ergeben, da dann ja der master unter der last der Anfragen zusammen brecehn würde. Wenn Du Deinen Usern webmail anbietest, dann musst Du den webmail client so konfugurieren, dass er sich zu dem imap server des Mailservers verbindet und nicht zum lokalen imap Server. bei mehreren Mailservern, wirst Du wahrscheinlich meherer Webmail Installationen brauchen.


----------



## Germanius (4. März 2010)

Wie würdest du es dann handhaben, wenn du mehrere Server im Verbund hast?
Ispconfiglogin für alle über den Master und z.B. Roundcube auf jedem Server installieren und denen dann mail1.domain.de, mail2.domain.de zuweisen?


----------



## Till (4. März 2010)

Ein Mailserver benötigt ja keinen laufenden apache, der braucht ja nur unnötig ressourcen. Da man aber für webmail auf der anderen Seite einen apache braucht, würde ich auf dem Webserver und nicht den einzelnen mailservern dieses Server-Verbundes einen Webspace für jedes webmail mit einer subdomain wie webmail1.domain.tld, webmail2.domain.tld oder so anlegen und damit alle webmail installationen auf dem webserver hosten.


----------

